
Show HN: LightXLab – Simple Ray Optics Simulation Project - satu0king
https://satu0king.github.io/LightXlab/
======
mstade
Clicking the launch simulator button took me to a pretty convincing scam page
saying I’d won an iPhone X, only shipping needs to be paid. Of course, this is
a scam since in the fine print it says you haven’t won anything and that by
signing up you’re actually opting in to a subscription service where you may
have a chance to win an iPhone.

~~~
satu0king
Really sorry, fixed the issue.

